# Questionable Reds



## surfdad_96712 (Aug 29, 2006)

My asian gf walks in and throws down these cleaned fish her nephew caught and says please fry for me ,
Do I call the game warden or get layed?

ps heating the oil now


----------



## surfdad_96712 (Aug 29, 2006)

*reds*

the fish
hope the kid was happy


----------



## lamar44 (Nov 26, 2011)

surfdad_96712 said:


> My asian gf walks in and throws down these cleaned fish her nephew caught and says please fry for me ,
> Do I call the game warden or get layed?
> 
> ps heating the oil now


FRY the fish. I don't think your going to 
get layed by the game warden.


----------



## makoclay (May 25, 2004)

Post a picture of the girlfriend and then I'll tell what to do.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Hurry, get rid of the evidence.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

What are you talking about


----------



## claudejrc (Oct 10, 2009)

Dude.... do the right thing. Get it on with the asian g/f, which I will assume is hot. Then pass the message along to her that the next time she brings illegal fish like this that authorities will be called.


seriously man, the law is the law. Lay it down.


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

I'd turned his arse in. Frickin gooks keepin the stereotypes alive.


----------



## claudejrc (Oct 10, 2009)

They arent even questionable. They are rats!!!!!


----------



## mwatt007 (May 28, 2009)

Operation Game Theif...only choice...


----------



## racingdc9 (Jul 30, 2012)

Long Pole said:


> I'd turned his arse in. Frickin gooks keepin the stereotypes alive.


Mature!


----------



## surfdad_96712 (Aug 29, 2006)

*REds*

Had a talk with the nephew as he was eating his fish and told him there is no next time here.As for auntie were still fighting and the lay part done flew out with the full moon.
Guess its good to be right (sometimes)


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

I was going to suggest you just talk with the nephew and educate him about the laws, does he even have a fishing license?


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Long Pole said:


> I'd turned his arse in. Frickin gooks keepin the stereotypes alive.


That should be enough to get you banned


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

Did you fry them for her long time?


----------



## Herb Burnwell (May 31, 2009)

Long Pole said:


> I'd turned his arse in. Frickin gooks keepin the stereotypes alive.


 dude it's 2012...we are still using those type of slurs...i'm not racisit, i hate everybody....but that's way over the line...just simply let the kid know those aren't legal fish and give him a copy of the rule book. if it happens again call the game theft hotline.


----------



## peque (Aug 3, 2012)

Yeah man,, a little slap on the hand and have him tell you the legal sizes and bag limits for the most popular fish.. no need to scare him or treat him like an idiot.. he simply didnt know.


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

What did they use to clean those fish? A piece of glass? Get laid first then turn them in.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Kenner21 said:


> That should be enough to get you banned


For the record I was referring to Long Pole being banned for his racial slur. He decided to give me some green for some reason.


----------



## Chasin Tail (Aug 14, 2010)

Kenner21 said:


> That should be enough to get you banned


X2


----------



## capt.bula (Jul 31, 2012)

Yet another prime example of how they treat our water systems. If we all did this kinda thing then our fishing would be comparable to what it's like fishing around Asia.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Take him Feeching D and hook em up and let him measure the feech. Then bring home the feech and get laid twice.. (-:


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Capt. Dave wins!


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

Teachable moment.


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

Captain Dave said:


> Take him Feeching D and hook em up and let him measure the feech. Then bring home the feech and get laid twice.. (-:


This!



24Buds said:


> Capt. Dave wins!


Yes he does! :biggrin:


----------



## GuyFromHuntsville (Aug 4, 2011)

CaptDocHoliday said:


> Teachable moment.


Then a beer summit with the girlfriend (might help get you laid)


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

I won't address the slur except to say it is not tolerated in my house. 

As for the fish....they are undersize but they are dead now. Eat them, tell everyone at the table the reason we have fish limits and THEN....do what all guys do when the hottie GF gets her way....

Best of Luck to you Sir.

P.S. Don't be bringing stories like this WITHOUT pictures of the GF...just sayin...


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Nephew need to be taught. Girlfriend need a good spanking.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

shaggydog said:


> Nephew need to be taught. Girlfriend need a good spanking.


Dirty old man:slimer::rotfl:


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

shaggydog said:


> Nephew need to be taught. Girlfriend need a good spanking.


You got green coming with a response like that Sir!


----------



## surfdad_96712 (Aug 29, 2006)

*Reds*

I agree, nephew was taught about fish regs,and the GF is always right cause shes quick with a knife (visions of the poor guy in calif. tied to the bed bleeding coming to from the sound of the garbage disposal swallowing his manhood) http://www.ktla.com/news/landing/ktla-wife-cuts-off-penis-garbage-disposal,0,2758761.story


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

surfdad_96712 said:


> I agree, nephew was taught about fish regs,and the GF is always right cause shes quick with a knife (visions of the poor guy in calif. tied to the bed bleeding coming to from the sound of the garbage disposal swallowing his manhood) http://www.ktla.com/news/landing/ktla-wife-cuts-off-penis-garbage-disposal,0,2758761.story


little to late now, but i would teach them both the fishing regs before they go fishing again and make sure they never do it again. i have a LOVE for the redfish and release most of what i catch.


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

surfdad_96712 said:


> Had a talk with the nephew as he was eating his fish and told him there is no next time here.As for auntie were still fighting and the lay part done flew out with the full moon.
> Guess its good to be right (sometimes)


What's the full moon have to do with the lay?


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

This thread is great. Get laid or cook up some dink fish. Priceless.
I swear, you never know what your gonna read when you log into 2Cool. :rotfl:


----------



## redfishlaw (Jul 23, 2008)

Here is my .02 worth. You may get layed, but the "laying" the law will give you will not be so pleasant. A teachable moment.

Good Luck and Tight Lines.

http://fishcatchingtravel.com/


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

peque said:


> Yeah man,, a little slap on the hand and have him tell you the legal sizes and bag limits for the most popular fish.. no need to scare him or treat him like an idiot.. *he simply didnt know*.


Since when ignorance a legit excuse?


----------



## capfab (May 21, 2010)

Kyle 1974 said:


> Did you fry them for her long time?


You win Dude!!!:wink:


----------



## racingdc9 (Jul 30, 2012)

Us Vietnamese don't claim them in the "race" draft, the Koreans can have them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

So, you have two dead undersized reds that have already been eaten and nothing you can do will bring them back alive. Teach him the regulations and tell him the next two slot reds he catches have to be released since he has already taken two redfish out of the population that shouldn't have been.


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

Long Pole said:


> I'd turned his arse in. Frickin gooks keepin the stereotypes alive.


****? Really. haven'y heard that in a long time. Then again, maybe there is a reason I haven't heard it.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Long Pole said:


> I'd turned his arse in. Frickin gooks keepin the stereotypes alive.


Arse ooooooooooooooooole


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

shaggydog said:


> Arse ooooooooooooooooole


was that with a cough?lmao


----------



## baron von skipjack (Jun 23, 2009)

sorry,the...TWP...needs to have a warden at..both jetties...EVERY oriental person i've seen fishing....KEEPS,,,,EVERYTHING.TWP hurting for money ? lots of revenue to be had at the jetties..24/7


----------



## SonnyR6 (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm curious about something, is the G word offensive as say the N word?I've only seen and read these words thrown around on TV and forums, never out in public.


----------



## dfw fisherman (Jun 15, 2012)

baron von skipjack said:


> sorry,the...TWP...needs to have a warden at..both jetties...EVERY oriental person i've seen fishing....KEEPS,,,,EVERYTHING.TWP hurting for money ? lots of revenue to be had at the jetties..24/7


Hmmmmmm

I spent 2 days at the freeport jetties fishing last week and when the Gw came by to check
2 black guys got fined for undersize fish and a few Mexican for no licence but non of the Asian were ticketed.
Makes me the warden like asians more, or maybe because they are following the law.

Hmmmmmm ?


----------



## Baffin Bay (Jul 26, 2011)

They may of had real big heads...


----------



## Savin yours (Aug 12, 2012)

makoclay said:


> Post a picture of the girlfriend and then I'll tell what to do.


That's pretty good!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## yakamac (Jan 24, 2010)

Make him donate $100 to a good cause:headknock


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

yakamac said:


> Make him donate $100 to a good cause:headknock


there you go, good one.


----------



## FearNoFish (May 22, 2005)

SonnyR6 said:


> I'm curious about something, is the G word offensive as say the N word?I've only seen and read these words thrown around on TV and forums, never out in public.


It all depends - are they shooting at you?

US Marines first coined the term "****" during the Korean War and it carried over to Vietnam, but it's proper use is for Koreans. The proper racist term for Viet's is "dinks" or "slopes" where as the proper racist term for Chineese is "******".

**** does seem to be the prefered term these days for all Asians. My Fillipino buddy always catches it when he climbs barbed wire fences on hunting trips; there is always a friend nearby to scream out "gooks in the wire, gooks in the wire" even though he actually a Flip and not a ****. It is a racist term and offensive, it may not have the same stigma as the N-word probably because the vast majority of Asians are really good people and have bigger things to worry about than getting all bent out of shape because some ******* called them a ****.

It's a cultural thing, fish is a major staple in all of their diets because they don't have the land to raise beef like we do and its very expensive over there. These first generation immigrants usually come from extreme poverty, over-populated and over-fished areas and they keept everything just to survive and these habbits are not broken easily. I used to fish with an Asian doctor who grew up very poor over there and we had to force him to throw back undersized fish, even though he was very well off financially he still had that "mentality" of keeping everything he got his hands on many years later. Those small fish they keep do not go to waste, they eat every part of the fish and will boil the heads of larger fish with rice.

That is not an excuse for breaking our game laws, they are in our country now and need to follow our laws but don't think they are doing this because they are bad people who just don't respect our laws & resources; it really is a cultural thing and the vast majority of them are good hard working people. No other group of immigrants in this country have been as successful as the Asians have and most things about their culture is very admirable, this is just not one of them.


----------



## texastony (Jun 14, 2012)

FearNoFish said:


> It all depends - are they shooting at you?
> 
> US Marines first coined the term "****" during the Korean War and it carried over to Vietnam, but it's proper use is for Koreans. The proper racist term for Viet's is "dinks" or "slopes" where as the proper racist term for Chineese is "******".
> 
> ...


i'm Chinese and Mexican and that is the best way to put it... i got bigger stuff to worry about what someone calling me a ****, *****, ******* or any other idiotic thing they can think of. As for keeping everything i do not i throw back everything that isn't a keeper. Hell i even treat hard heads with respect..... plus the people who keep everything including non keepers are not really anglers there fishermen or and rely on chance so hell if a dink red is caught they feel they accomplished something and i think that is in every race.

as for the OP problem put him on some keeper reds and have him respect the sport and show him the cost of the fines... asian people are good with numbers lol it will click and bang the exotic beauty


----------



## kcliff (Dec 18, 2004)

Tell him he is now on john Rambo's watch list.


----------



## spicyitalian (Jan 18, 2012)

I don't get offended when I get called a McWOP. I'm just saying.


----------



## TangChaser (May 25, 2011)

FearNoFish said:


> It all depends - are they shooting at you?
> 
> US Marines first coined the term "****" during the Korean War and it carried over to Vietnam, but it's proper use is for Koreans. The proper racist term for Viet's is "dinks" or "slopes" where as the proper racist term for Chineese is "******".
> 
> ...


Actually the term predates the korean conflict to the phillipine american war when the tagalog term for a filipino dock worker was bastardized to "****". The good old american soldiers just recycled the term for the subsequent conflicts we had with any "yellow" man ie korea then vietnam being the most recent one that stuck in everyones memory. Now the term's use has become archaic and any such use in the perjorative sense just shows ignorance as does with any racial epithet.

As for the kid, just teach him the rules. Most people don't know. The ones that know but choose to ignore them will get caught sooner or later. I've been fishing a long time and disrepect for our natural resources crosses all socio-economic boundaries. Any one that claims to know a specific group infracts more really doesn't know much.


----------



## chrigging (Aug 10, 2012)

Gooks, ******, ***********, Charlie, whatever .. they are fishermen and deserve our respect as Outdoorsmen, if they are keeping undersize fish they will get caught and educated in due time.


----------



## GeauxGet'Er (Jul 15, 2011)

The kid is ignorant, uneducated of the regulations. All one can do is to educate them.

As a kid, he can be educated and as he grows older he'll learn better. It's sad to say some on here can never be educated of their ignorance and name calling.


----------



## surfdad_96712 (Aug 29, 2006)

It was a 13 yr old boy and his nurse mom fishing on a pier around the corner on his last day of vacation,The fish came to me as the picture showed ,
I cooked his fish and at the table of about 12 people I explained Fish regulations and why there are size limits,he understood and I hope he takes his lesson to heart .
As for transgressors of the fishing regs. I have witnessed and called the GW many time on our neighbors from the south who keep every thing they reel in


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Me rikey thread no more.


----------



## RedRaider85 (Aug 14, 2011)

THE END:cloud:


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

*$5 short time*



Kyle 1974 said:


> Did you fry them for her long time?


$10.00 over nighter............


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

This thread would have been much different if the OP had said, "My gf walks in and throws down these cleaned..."


----------



## 1lazyasian (Sep 16, 2011)

widgeonwacker said:


> Yet another prime example of how they treat our water systems. If we all did this kinda thing then our fishing would be comparable to what it's like fishing around Asia.


Idk what ur talking about but i respect our water ways and I'm Asian not all of us are like that


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

Captain Dave said:


> Take him Feeching D and hook em up and let him measure the feech. Then bring home the feech and get laid twice.. (-:


I'm glad there is someone left on this earth who may not get but knows how to spell LAID! LMAO!


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

"gooks in the wire, gooks in the wire"

That is funny. Used to have a ***** friend that ran a restaurant. Every MLK day, we would call his produce company and add a watermelon to his order. Cracked him up every time. 
After work that day, we would go eat ribs.


----------



## cloudfishing (May 8, 2005)

I cannot belive this thread has stooped to a racial discussion !


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

We still need pics of the girlfriend.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

shaggydog said:


> We still need pics of the girlfriend.


thats what im talking about:spineyes::spineyes::spineyes:


----------



## SURF Buster (Feb 17, 2008)

iridered2003 said:


> thats what im talking about:spineyes::spineyes::spineyes:


x100


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Or at least cloudbusters avatar full size...


-mac-


----------



## fultonswimmer (Jul 3, 2008)

*Redfish!*



cloudfishing said:


> I cannot belive this thread has stooped to a racial discussion !


This is 2 Cool dude......nothing unusual about that! Sad but true!


----------



## MNsurf (Oct 21, 2011)

I had the entire Minnesota hunting and fishing regulations book memorized by the time I was eleven and I'm not that bright so I don't think any other kid has an excuse. Regs are available anywhere you buy hooks or most other tackle, so black, white, red, yellow, or whatever you are you have no excuses.
Cultural background is a stupid excuse too, I'm Scotch-Irish, does that mean I get to run around beating the **** out of every Englishman or Italian I run into? You're in the good old USA, follow OUR rules! 
We had this same problem up North with the Hmong's. Literally whiped out some of my best smallmouth spots. GW's got sick of the whole "no speak english" thing so they just stopped trying to ticket them. You should see what they can do to a trout stream in one weekend!
There is my rant.


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

*Unbelievable!*



Long Pole said:


> I'd turned his arse in. Frickin gooks keepin the stereotypes alive.


Wow! All I can say is Wow! Really......? Seriously? Man, you have got to quit paintaing with such a wide brush....


----------



## caldvn (Sep 25, 2009)

Hmm... didn't they have some bass guy get tracked down for having illegal fish... just sayin.


----------



## wiscoyankee (Aug 29, 2012)

MNsurf said:


> I had the entire Minnesota hunting and fishing regulations book memorized by the time I was eleven and I'm not that bright so I don't think any other kid has an excuse. Regs are available anywhere you buy hooks or most other tackle, so black, white, red, yellow, or whatever you are you have no excuses.
> Cultural background is a stupid excuse too, I'm Scotch-Irish, does that mean I get to run around beating the **** out of every Englishman or Italian I run into? You're in the good old USA, follow OUR rules!
> We had this same problem up North with the Hmong's. Literally whiped out some of my best smallmouth spots. GW's got sick of the whole "no speak english" thing so they just stopped trying to ticket them. You should see what they can do to a trout stream in one weekend!
> There is my rant.


When i lived in wisconsin we had the same problem. It was a free for all when the walleye and sturgen were running. If you do not know the regs dont fish or hunt.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

caldvn said:


> Hmm... didn't they have some bass guy get tracked down for having illegal fish... just sayin.


sent THE DAWG after the kid:help::help::help:


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Long Pole said:


> I'd turned his arse in. Frickin gooks keepin the stereotypes alive.


You are a young man and it's too bad that you have this kind of hate in your soul. How could your life be enriched with others. Maybe the old saying is that if you are a frog on the bottom of a well, the only sky you can see is above the well. You are a fisherman and I trust that you will grow out of this one day and realize you will enjoy your life more. Peace be with you.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

wiscoyankee said:


> When i lived in wisconsin we had the same problem. It was a free for all when the walleye and sturgen were running. If you do not know the regs dont fish or hunt.


If they violate games regulations and rules, just ticket them ... heavily. Give them the book, make them attend class, do community services, and they will learn, but there is no room for singularity and racist.


----------



## Gluconda (Aug 25, 2005)

Since the OP is being selfish....I"ll do the honors of presenting some of the beauty of Asia!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Reminds me of a hottie that lived around the corner from me in college...kim was fine as frog hair!
This threads going the direction of the "color change" thread...watch out

Gotta teach that boy to measure his fish


-mac-


----------



## SonnyR6 (Apr 10, 2012)

gluconda said:


> since the op is being selfish....i"ll do the honors of presenting some of the beauty of asia!


boing!!!


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

I think he is trying to lay it down for her.

----
You are wrong:
A Cook the fish
OR
B Take care of the GF
C Do BOTH the above and talk with the kid too


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

The reds are dead... might as well eat them, BUT teach the nephew the law so it doesn't happen again. I also like the idea of having him pay a penance of some sort.


----------



## MNsurf (Oct 21, 2011)

BullyARed said:


> If they violate games regulations and rules, just ticket them ... heavily. Give them the book, make them attend class, do community services, and they will learn, but there is no room for singularity and racist.


I don't think he was trying to be racist.
During the Spring walleye runs they basicly line up shoulder to shoulder about 50 of them and keep everything they pull in. It's hard to ticket someone who pretends they don't understand what you're asking them or doesn't carry any form of ID. Is the GW supposed to arrest all 50 of them and haul them away in his F150?
If it was 50 white guys poaching fish I'd make the same statement. I've reported more white poachers than any other race. Just because someone mentions another race doesn't mean the comment was racist.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

Me so hungry.


----------



## noeservin (Jun 20, 2006)

o you eat tu mauch small red fish, you lee now!!


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Get off my lawn...*********** !


----------

